# Tecumseh Snow King Engine



## Adster (Feb 29, 2008)

I recently bought a new Toro 826 LE snowthrower. It comes with a Tecumseh Snow King 8 HP L Head engine. The engine model number is #LH318SA. I downloaded the service manual from the sticky post at the top of this forum, but the engine model numbers don't correspond to mine. Is this the correct manual for my engine...and if it is, which model number would be the closest to mine? I used the link below: 

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

Thanks!

Oh, I forgot 1 more question please....some say they don't use shear pins in this unit...but they sure look like there are shear pins in there to me?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The majority of the info in the service manual will apply to your engine, I cannot be sure of the torque spec's but your engine appears to be pretty much the same as an HM80. There may be a few specific differences mostly related to specifications, but general information will be the same.

I don't know about the shear pins, never get to work on snow blowers where I am located....


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Adster said:


> Oh, I forgot 1 more question please....some say they don't use shear pins in this unit...but they sure look like there are shear pins in there to me?


Should be one of each side of the forward auger? Usualy located in the middle of the auger on each side.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Snow king Carb rebuild*

I have to rebuild teh carb on my 10 hp Snow King because it leaks bad now. I jot the kit is there anything special on the carbs on these engines? How the the remote primer handled?


----------



## phantomsdad (Oct 11, 2008)

shortlid said:


> Should be one of each side of the forward auger? Usualy located in the middle of the auger on each side.


Hi, I don't mean to hijack your threadbut was wondering where I could find an owner's manual for a tecumseh snowking from 1990-92 for parts
thanks


----------

